# Gelatin



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

ok, not the most exiciting topic, but has anyone seen this in the shops? I can find any anywhere. Or even some hidden in their kitchen cupboard!?
Have bought all the other ingregients, am I going to have to make something else?!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You should find this in the pork section of supermarkets. Usually Spinneys, Choitrams (bigger branches) & Park N Shop will have it.

-


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks, my nearest cloitrams must be too small. Ill send my husband on his way home, thus avoiding the shops too! thanks


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi littlemissconfused 
you have these kind


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Rasberry flavoured cheese cake? yum, yum. Halaal of course, jelly I mean. And marshmellows can you get halaal marshmellows too


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Rasberry flavoured cheese cake? yum, yum. Halaal of course, jelly I mean. And marshmellows can you get halaal marshmellows too


Yes of course look.  Just joke . 
i like your sense of humor


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

ooh that would make a wonderful Christmas breakfast Thankyou mr.a


----------

